# My Mac Collection (lots of pictures)



## Meliss1026 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been collecting since about Feb. of 2005 and its been slowly growing ever since.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 2, 2006)

Wooow, very nice collection!! I just love your mineralized e/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you give us the name of the pinky and purple ones (1st and 3rd on your picture) please? They're fabulous :roll:


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 3, 2006)

I love it, it looks like someone LOVES swish! haha


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 3, 2006)

Love the shadows!! <3


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 
_Wooow, very nice collection!! I just love your mineralized e/s  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you give us the name of the pinky and purple ones (1st and 3rd on your picture) please? They're fabulous :roll:_

 
thanks. and the pinky one is actually a little more tan-ish in person but its called Noble and the purple one is Whim. (Little Madame is actually the pink one that was released with these)


----------



## Meliss1026 (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 
_I love it, it looks like someone LOVES swish! haha_

 
Actually, I use to use it a lot and it never got a dent in it, and then my sister took it for literally a week and thats basically the condition I got it in, it still boogles my mind how she used so much in so little time lol


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 3, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks hon! I want Whim now


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

I would love to play in your MU kit!!!
You have some awesome stuff


----------



## koolkatz (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, awesome!


----------

